# installing a decoder in a Bachmann Anniversery 4-6-0



## Mike Schafer (Jan 4, 2015)

I just purchased a "Annie" chassis from Bachmann and I want to change it over to Battery operation. What do I do about the directional switch? I have a wiring diagram that I downloaded from the website and am considering using the Rail Boss system. Need some input here. Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Rewire the direction switch to make it on/off switch for the battery.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Ignore it!!! You do not have to do anything with that switch if you do not want to. It is important only if using track power.

Here is a link to a thread that explains a very simple way of converting an "Annie" to battery power.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/40-r...19-easy-peasy-bachmann-annie-battery-r-c.html

The author is not installing an "Airwire" decoder, but that doesn't make any difference either. All decoders/RXs/ESCs work the same, battery power in and regulated power out to the motor.

Bill


----------

